# UV exposure units that are under $2000. Please help.



## digitalganesha (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm in desperate need of a proper UV exposure unit, but I really would like to avoid spending a fortune. I print up to 16X20 in various processes including Pt/Pd.

How about vacuum frames? Any recommendations on these two crucial things would be greatly appreciated. Please.


----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2009)

There's a 25" x 36" UV exposure unit on eBay (USA) right now for around $500.

Vacuum frames are also listed on eBay from time to time.


----------



## digitalganesha (Jun 3, 2009)

Is that a suitable exposure unit for photography purposes?
I always wondered if there is a difference between the kind we use and the screen printing ones. I'm an idiot when it comes to these.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jun 4, 2009)

Check out Bostick and Sullivan.com
they have a range of good quality UV units. I have their 16X20.
It was around 1000 bucks. 
It has consistant lighting and is well built.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jun 4, 2009)

oh when paired with a contact printing frame also from B&S. there is no need for vacuum unit.


----------



## epatsellis (Jun 10, 2009)

A NuArc plate burner can be had for alot less than $2K, mine was free, I've seen them in the classifieds on Craigslist and such for under $200. All but the very largest 6kw units have a built in vacuum frame as well. An ideal unit for up to 20x24 would be the 26-1K. All the NuArc units have an integrator for consistent exposure as well. 


erie


----------

